# A sturdy account of the battle of The David Wallace Knoll...



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for you nice report from the FITA battle Sir Spatan, I am every time very ecstatic to read you reports from all the brave Knights.

Your subservient and useless footman

Frank


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sire Frank Lord Gardian of outer Germainia....*

and friend to our cause...Your Hunting skills are renound....Many a nobles feast has been graced by pork slain by your bow hand.... For this we are truely grateful.

Till next we converse may your prosperity be ever increasing...


Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicely put Spatan... it sounded more exciting than actually being there :tongue:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Indeed, nay, my lady. Being there would forsoothe be more boonsome than the tales with which we are assailed by Sir Spatan of the hill. May the banner of the black hawke be held aloft by fair and gentle winds.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

E op Lad how goes it o tha small island across the sea Sire James the Great conquorer of "All black land" and Hunter Par Exalance? 

As for the Black Hawk generals we have send word via fast runner to our alies of the north to join with us to fight once more, for at this very moment there be an uprising brewing(KZN Field Champs), the battlefields set to be in the fields of the midlands with the majestic hills of the karkloof as a backdrop. Our arwes smiths are working with much haste to firnish our best and most accurate of archers with arwes fletched with the finest Swan...as it is rit...

"though al the land of Albion
For fethered arwes ,as I reherse can
,Goos is best , as in comparison, 
except fethres of pekok or of swan."

For the common archer. I have issue a decree that 3 feathers from every goose in the shires be plucked save for breeding birds. which are then to be packed and sent to our awer smiths for ther purposes of fletching, forthwith...

Thus says ...

Spatan of the hill:Coctail:


----------

